# 30 amps feeding a 20 amp oven??



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Wire can handle the over, its good for 30amps. If the oven is not heating up, something else is wrong.


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

But if the oven draws 15 amps will this ruin the oven?
I just dont get it


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> But if the oven draws 15 amps will this ruin the oven?
> I just dont get it



You say its not heating up. When and where was this current taken?


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

Im not sure what you mean by current taken. I just passed by their place and she said the oven does not get hot at all. Thats it


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Unless the breaker is tripping, replacing it with a larger size breaker isn't going to do anything


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> Im not sure what you mean by current taken. I just passed by their place and she said the oven does not get hot at all. Thats it





> The oven draws 15 amps or so


Is this on the rating plate or the actual reading taken by an clamp on amp meter? 


If the rating plate says 15 amps, 10 wire and a 20 or 30amp breaker will not have any effect on the oven. If the oven is not heating up it is either mis-wired or defective.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

But, in terms of physics larger wire will not change anything. When you plug in equipment or flick on a light, 99.9% of the time the circuit its being connected to is over sized for the load.


The wall oven could be put on 500MCM, still will not change anything.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

TechieBecky said:


> But if the oven draws 15 amps will this ruin the oven?
> I just dont get it


3rd term apprentice? They should have covered the basics in the first term. Hell, they should have gone over volts and amps in the first day/week.



Basically......

Amps = current= flow. Amps are the measurement of how much current is flowing. 

Draw = how much current the oven uses.

A single over will likely only draw 15-20 amps on high. On a low setting, it would _draw_ less. A double oven would draw about twice that much.

The 10/3 romex will allow up to 30 amps to flow through it safely.

If the oven doesn't work, check voltage at the source and at the JB that is wired to. If it's wired correctly and the connections are good, the problem will be in the oven.




> The wall oven could be put on 500MCM, still will not change anything.


It would make the JB bigger


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

220/221 said:


> 3rd term apprentice? They should have covered the basics in the first term. Hell, they should have gone over volts and amps in the first day/week.


Thanks, I do understand a lot about the trade, obviously not as much as a journeyperson. There are a few areas I'm weak with probably because I dont review them as much as I should.
Anyway I figured it out, the electrician installed the 2pole breaker in the wrong spot. Old federal pioneer panel and the 2pole was on a pair of slots that shared the same buss bar. I moved the breaker over and its all good.
I'm not sure how he even left the house without checking voltage because it was reading zero volts across the 2 poles.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

The 10 awg cable usually has an outer orange Jacket. It is one indication of the size.
It is not specifically for dryers.

Since wall ovens usually call for at least a 30 amp circuit. I wonder why an electrician would put in a 20 amp breaker, which then makes it a 20 amp circuit, regardless of the wire size.


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

degupita said:


> The 10 awg cable usually has an outer orange Jacket. It is one indication of the size.
> It is not specifically for dryers.
> 
> Since wall ovens usually call for at least a 30 amp circuit. I wonder why an electrician would put in a 20 amp breaker, which then makes it a 20 amp circuit, regardless of the wire size.


The instructions do state that the oven draws 15.4 amps. They also state that the specific model oven should be on a 20 amp breaker so I'm assuming thats why he put in a 20 amp breaker. Now why he used #10 Im not sure about that.
Maybe a warranty issue if a higher breaker was used?
My best guess is that he showed up with 10 awg wire because he was expecting to install a wall oven, then after reading the specs he threw it on a 20 amp breaker maybe


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

TechieBecky said:


> Thanks, I do understand a lot about the trade, obviously not as much as a journeyperson. There are a few areas I'm weak with probably because I dont review them as much as I should.
> Anyway I figured it out, the electrician installed the 2pole breaker in the wrong spot. Old federal pioneer panel and the 2pole was on a pair of slots that shared the same buss bar. I moved the breaker over and its all good.
> I'm not sure how he even left the house without checking voltage because it was reading zero volts across the 2 poles.


There are electricians, and then there are people that do electrical.

I have worked for general contractors, that cannot even tell the difference.

I would say the guy just did electrical. Some do it alright, some could cause problems.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

TechieBecky said:


> The instructions do state that the oven draws 15.4 amps. They also state that the specific model oven should be on a 20 amp breaker so I'm assuming thats why he put in a 20 amp breaker. Now why he used #10 Im not sure about that.


Yeah a 20 amp circuit would cover that 80%.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Was this the Ikea oven that the guy posted about in the DIY forum?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> Thanks, I do understand a lot about the trade, obviously not as much as a journeyperson. There are a few areas I'm weak with probably because I dont review them as much as I should.
> Anyway I figured it out, the electrician installed the 2pole breaker in the wrong spot. Old federal pioneer panel and the 2pole was on a pair of slots that shared the same buss bar. I moved the breaker over and its all good.
> I'm not sure how he even left the house without checking voltage because it was reading zero volts across the 2 poles.



That'll do it. And it's called Federal Pacific.


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

JRaef said:


> Was this the Ikea oven that the guy posted about in the DIY forum?


It is an ikea oven.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> Thanks, I do understand a lot about the trade, obviously not as much as a journeyperson. There are a few areas I'm weak with probably because I dont review them as much as I should.
> Anyway I figured it out, the electrician installed the 2pole breaker in the wrong spot. Old federal pioneer panel and the 2pole was on a pair of slots that shared the same buss bar. I moved the breaker over and its all good.
> I'm not sure how he even left the house without checking voltage because it was reading zero volts across the 2 poles.



:thumbup: Your not weak, many at your years into it would miss the 2 pole grabbing the same buss. 

If you have questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

TechieBecky said:


> It is an ikea oven.


Nothing wrong with the wiring, have the electrician leave it on the 20 amp breaker and call Ikea.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

TechieBecky said:


> It is an ikea oven.


Assuming the connection was done properly, there's nothing wrong with the wiring, have the electrician leave it on the 20 amp breaker and call Ikea.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The thing take away from this to test everything you do. As you work on more complicated and expensive stuff, the consequences for not double checking your work becomes, well, costly. if you think you are good enough to not screw up, think again. We all make this mistake and will fix others mistakes too.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like this thread!

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/amperage-these-appliances-360090/


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Service Call said:


> That'll do it. And it's called Federal Pacific.



Umm, not its not:


https://www.google.com/search?q=federal+pioneer&biw=960&bih=486&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwir7J_vudDKAhUY12MKHXGpCM4Q_AUICCgD#imgrc=jkiLndx6-Fkg9M%3A 

When we hold students in low regard the teacher ends up being wrong.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe a better product, but the buss design is the same.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Maybe a better product, but the buss design is the same.



I know  Just pointing out the Becky did indeed use to correct name.


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

jbfan said:


> Sounds like this thread!
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/amperage-these-appliances-360090/


Yes thats my friends husband lol


----------



## TechieBecky (Jan 14, 2016)

I have been watching videos about just how terrible federal pioneer panels are. What a terrible product.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You figured it out though.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AcidTrip said:


> But, in terms of physics larger wire will not change anything. When you plug in equipment or flick on a light, 99.9% of the time the circuit its being connected to is over sized for the load.
> 
> 
> The wall oven could be put on 500MCM, still will not change anything.


That made me laugh ....

My oven is wired with 500MCM too ... rrrrrrr..rrrrrr... More Power


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> I have been watching videos about just how terrible federal pioneer panels are. What a terrible product.



If it makes you feel better most if the concerns are about American FPE. No clue where Federal ranks though in terms of breakers not tripping.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> That made me laugh ....
> 
> My oven is wired with 500MCM too ... rrrrrrr..rrrrrr... More Power



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> If it makes you feel better most if the concerns are about American FPE. No clue where Federal ranks though in terms of breakers not tripping.


Just goggle up and there are quite few doucomented case with AFP ( Americian Federal Pacaifc )

I allready delt few of them and i have couple AFP's that never trip at all in both overload and shortcircuited and told tbe customer to replace the AFP with more modern panel ( SqD ™) and slove alot of issuses..


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

bkmichael65 said:


> Unless the breaker is tripping, replacing it with a larger size breaker isn't going to do anything


I don't know, that seems to be a rather common solution that the handyman heros employ.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

TechieBecky said:


> I have been watching videos about just how terrible federal pioneer panels are. What a terrible product.


Not sure what videos you have been watching but understand there are two different companies Federal Pacific and Federal Pioneer. Though the residential bus design is the same for both.

And this issue had nothing to do with Federal, it had to do with an electrician that did not follow through to blame this on the equipment would be a mistake.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TechieBecky said:


> Now why he used #10 Im not sure about that.


I am not sure either, I can think of two possibilities. It might be he's just habituated to using #10 for ovens and didn't think much about it, spec'd that when he priced the job, so that's what he used. 

It also could be he knew he could shave a few bucks and run #12 but figured if a different oven ever goes in that requires the bigger breaker, someone has a PITA. If the homeowner changed their mind about their oven before they moved in, that -someone- would be him.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

emtnut said:


> That made me laugh ....
> 
> My oven is wired with 500MCM too ... rrrrrrr..rrrrrr... More Power


I went with three parallel 500's for my garbage disposal. Some say it was overkill for a 1/2HP motor, and it's a mess below my sink, but the hardest part was definitely getting them under the included yellow wire nuts. :laughing:

OP: I think this was broached on, but a load is going draw what it draws. The only time it might increase is when voltage drop comes into play on undersized conductors. You cannot "overfeed" a load, as it's resistance or impedance are fairly rigid values, and anything else means equipment malfunction.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> Umm, not its not:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fed...hUY12MKHXGpCM4Q_AUICCgD#imgrc=jkiLndx6-Fkg9M:
> ...



My bad. Didn't know they went by 2 names.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TechieBecky said:


> Thanks, I do understand a lot about the trade, obviously not as much as a journeyperson. There are a few areas I'm weak with probably because I dont review them as much as I should.
> Anyway I figured it out, the electrician installed the 2pole breaker in the wrong spot. Old federal pioneer panel and the 2pole was on a pair of slots that shared the same buss bar. I moved the breaker over and its all good.
> I'm not sure how he even left the house without checking voltage because it was reading zero volts across the 2 poles.


Not only check voltage, but check function too. Any electrician that left without making sure the element started to heat is a poor excuse for a "journeyperson".


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just goggle up and there are quite few doucomented case with AFP ( Americian Federal Pacaifc )
> 
> I allready delt few of them and i have couple AFP's that never trip at all in both overload and shortcircuited and told tbe customer to replace the AFP with more modern panel ( SqD ™) and slove alot of issuses..


Sq D huh?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Service Call said:


> My bad. Didn't know they went by 2 names.


Its ok


----------

